# When do I get Stella?



## Pansy (Sep 8, 2018)

Currently I'm level 55. I tried searching for a list with all the villagers you unlock that also stated what level you got them at, but couldn't find anything. If anyone has an answer or estimate please let me know!! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ashariel (Sep 8, 2018)

That's because it's completely random... except for the Gulliver villagers the rest are random...sry but good luck!!


----------



## biker (Sep 13, 2018)

She should be released at level 7
https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/List_of_Villagers

Take a look in your contacts again, if she's still not around, report the bug to Nintendo


----------



## Dracule (Sep 14, 2018)

I didn’t get Stella until LVL48, so it’s completely random like Ashariel says. Hopefully you get Stella soon!


----------



## Pansy (Sep 14, 2018)

biker said:


> She should be released at level 7


No, the minimum level of 7 is to be able to invite her to your campsite. Thank you for the link, though. I didn't even really think to google all available villagers haha


----------



## koopasta (Sep 23, 2018)

Good luck! I'm trying so darn hard to get Octavian, but something tells me he's gonna be the last villager I unlock.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 23, 2018)

I managed to get her yesterday!! I got her at level 61. Blessed be the RNG. Good luck getting Octavian; I have him and he's a lil cutie.


----------

